# 1st time to Carribbean - suggestions please



## tlmeyer (Jan 25, 2010)

My wife & I along with another couple would like to trade into a RCI timeshare somewhere in the Carribbean for our Anniversaries.  We usually go to Mexico or Florida.  There's so many places to go in the Carribbean, we don't know where to start.  Here's what we're looking for.  
1.  A place on a beautiful beach.
2.  During the day, lounge around the beach or pool relaxing.  Occasionally go off sight seeing, walking around the local area exploring.
3.  Night time is going out to different restaurants, a few drinks & maybe find a place that has some classic rock or local music.
4.  Coming from Minnesota.  Would like to try to keep airfare reasonable.  We hear some places are very spendy to get to.

Am open to questions.  Any advice and possible website suggestions would be very much appreciated.  Thank you!

Tim


----------



## dchilds (Jan 25, 2010)

*St Maarten*

I'd suggest St Maarten.  There are many affordable flights from the East.  The island has many timeshares.  You should be able to get exchanges, last call reservations or owner rentals.  There are 35 beaches, and hundreds of restaurants.  There's even island hopping trips if you wish to explore more of the Caribbean.  We've been to over a dozen Caribbean Islands, and we only own on St Maarten.


----------



## riverside (Jan 26, 2010)

Every person here will have their favorite island.  St. Maarten was our least favorite but others love it.  We've been to almost every island and while St. Lucia is our favorite it's very expensive to fly there.  We probably would recommend Barbados or Aruba but you will find restaurants expensive.  You may be limited to traveling to where there are exchanges available.  There seems to be less and less choices these days.


----------



## tlmeyer (Jan 26, 2010)

That's understood and certainly the beauty of posting here on the BBS.  It's each person's opinion I'm curious to read about.  Thanks for the reply & info.


----------



## brankatz (Jan 26, 2010)

I would suggest St. Thomas my wife and I have been several times and love the Island.  Very small Island easy to get around with a rental car.  If you rent a car make sure it is from a company that allows you to take it on the boat across to St. Johns a wonderfull day trip.  Go to Magens bay for a day one of the most beautifull beaches in the world Just not on weekend many locals go for weekend trips.  Cokie beach is very nice along with Saphire beach.  GO to Traveladvisor.com check travel forums look for St. thomas and check out BIll's List a great tool for finding your way around the Island with great attention to details.


----------



## Larry (Jan 26, 2010)

*Aruba*

 I am in Aruba now and also own in St. Martin and St. Lucia and have been to several Caribbean islands. We have been here for 10 days so far and the weather has been perfect every day without a drop of rain. We love both Aruba and St. Lucia for different reasons but based on your criteria I think Aruba would be best for you. 

I have met several people here from Minnesota and they were are very happy in Aruba until the end of the Vikings vs. Saints playoff game which we watched with a packed crowd at the resort bar on Sunday night.

P.S. My jets lost as well so I feel your pain


----------



## Tia (Jan 26, 2010)

We love STT and think it has all your looking for. Relatives fly out of MSP and usually get decent airfare to STT. Even if you don't stay on a beach you can easily share a rental car and tour all of the beaches and take a day to go to STJ via the ferry.

You did not say when you were planning to go?


----------



## tlmeyer (Jan 27, 2010)

Re when we plan on going....  Since RCI exchanges can be done well in advance & is recommended to be done well in advance, our target date is Feb/Mar 2011.  Re the beach criteria, our initial goal and search filter is to locate a resort that is directly on the beach.  Let me also mention since we enjoy going to different local restaurants, ideally we would prefer a resort that is NOT an all-inclusive, but will not rule it out.  There are soooo many resorts in the Carribbena area.  This is such a good website and means to gather info from other travelers.  Thank you all again for chiming in.  Your 2 cents is worth more than 2 cents for us.

Tim


----------



## JMSH (Jan 27, 2010)

Just my two cents....St.Martin's is my favorite but all of the timeshares are on the Dutch side and "most" of the really good restauraunts are on the French side and hence you need a car. Aruba is easily navigated either on foot (Palm Beach area) or a short taxi ride into town or down to the Eagle Beach area. Marriotts have nice timeshares on Palm Beach and they are in a good area with lots of nice eating spots.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 27, 2010)

We're also Minnesotans and have been to Grand Cayman, Aruba, Jamaica and St. Maarten in the Caribbean as well as several locations in Mexico, and St. Maarten is our favorite by far.  

We prefer it because of amazing beaches, wonderful food (on both French and Dutch sides) at reasonable prices (for the quality), and the overall feel of the island and its people.  The fact that it allows you to enjoy two different countries is fun. We think it's prettier than Grand Cayman or Aruba, like the climate better (disliked the constant wind of Aruba), less expensive than Cayman, and felt safer than Jamaica.  But it's also different enough from the U.S. to feel that you've really traveled somewhere!  In comparison Aruba and Cayman can feel a bit too Americanized for me - but that's one of those personal preferences that you'll need to weigh.

Given its location further east in the Caribbean, St. Maarten is a somewhat longer flight than Grand Cayman, but we usually take Sun Country's nonstop.  They fly there only during the winter season, so you'd be able to use them in February. We haven't compared airfares for the other islands lately, but it is more expensive to go to the Caribbean than to Mexico from Minnesota.  I think our fare for this March is nearly $600 per person.

We own at Divi and really like its layout and amenities.  The total renovation of the resort was completed last year, so it's in great shape and has nice spacious units spread throughout the grounds in many different buildings.  There are three pools, plus beach bar and pool bar, and all the units have a nice view of either Great Bay or Little Bay.  

Divi has its own beach and we do usually spend a day there, but part of the appeal of St. Maarten is the chance to visit all the different beaches.  They've each got their appeal, with different beach bars and restaurants (including some with fine French cuisine),range from nearly deserted to bustling with activity, and all feature with nice sand and clear blue water.  You do need a car to really enjoy the island, and you need to be a confident driver, given the narrow winding roads and local drivers.  (But it's definitely safer than driving in Jamaica..and it's not on the wrong side like Grand Cayman.)

There are several different timeshare choices on St. Maarten, which would increase your chances of trading into there.  You'll find differences of opinion among St. Maarten fans on which is the best.  Some like the ones located in the midst of all the restaurants and activity; we prefer a quieter location, like Divi, which is actually on a penninsula of land between two bays.  It's at the edge of Philipsburg and a quick drive to other restaurant areas or the French town of Marigot, but quieter because it's off the road.  

Good luck on your research....a trip to any Caribbean island is a wonderful way to escape Minnesota in February!  Unfortunately for us, it's still two months before we make our trip to SXM this year.


----------



## brother coony (Jan 27, 2010)

Like prior post stated,each island has its strong point,I vote Turks & cacios great food, (like the food better than I did in St martin) Resturants were not expensive as was drinks,but every thing else was,No crime
 next favorite is Jamaica, good food lots to see and do, but there is crime,but resort areas are pretty safe, Montego Bay hip strip, you can walk all night no problem, Ocho Rios the same,Nigril  you have to use caution 
my two cents not one


----------



## tlmeyer (Jan 27, 2010)

Very good specifics from you folks.  That's what we appreciate.  To be open & up front, I've been doing a lot of reading on different sites along with this site & the jest of what I was reading was this.  St. Maarten is one of the more popular places and has our interest.  Next is Jamaica & DR.  Aruba sounds windy.  One of the things I found interesting is some places boast about the beaches but when looking at pictures they are very small beaches or not very nice.  I was surprised to find a lot of resorts not on the beaches but more so in the hills.  It's becoming obvious we need to pick a spot to start with (probably St. Maarten) & then explore out from there over time.  The fact that all the places appear to have different unique qualities is enticing.

Let me ask this.  As mentioned, St. Maarten is looking like the place we'll START with.  It was mentioned the Divi resort is away from the action.  Can someone please suggest a couple resorts on St. Maarten that is closer (walking distance) to more action (action meaning, restaurants, music, local shops)?

Thanks again gang.  I look forward to catching up on comments every day.

Tim

:whoopie:


----------



## dchilds (Jan 27, 2010)

tlmeyer said:


> Can someone please suggest a couple resorts on St. Maarten that is closer (walking distance) to more action (action meaning, restaurants, music, local shops)?
> :whoopie:



Pelican Resort is probably a good possibility.  It is the largest resort on the island with about 350 units, so you will probably match there pretty easily if you are trading.  Stay away from sleep 2 studios.  If you like being near the water, stay in the M or F building.  If you like a more panoramic view, you'll want the A thru D buildings.  I don't know if you can exchange into the new Marina Residences building, which has the nicest rooms by far.  Pelican has several restaurants on site, and is walking distance from over a dozen restaurants, and more.  It is on the beach, but it's a pretty small beach.  As like any other resort, get a car, and explore the island.


----------



## normab (Jan 28, 2010)

We have been to several islands and our favorites are Saint Martin, Grand Cayman and St Kitts.  We found St Thomas and Aruba less desirable for us.  St John is gorgeous, but there are not many timeshares.

St Kitts  has a wonderful history.  However, it's so new to tourism,I wouldn't recommend it to a first timer since there is less to see and do.  It is, however, great for R&R!

Saint Martin is very Americanized on the Dutch side, so it is natural that many Americans like it, and you only have to drive 15 minutes to the French side where you feel the European influence more.  We own at LaVista, having traded into Pelican and Oyster BAy, we like the smaller TS which is well maintained. ST Martin also has the best duty free shopping in our opinion-better than Saint Thomas in our opinion...

Grand Cayman has British Heritage and you really see and feel it.   We loved grand Cayman and will definitely get back there again.

Financially speaking,  St Martin, STT and Aruba seem to have the best airfares (from EWR) and also, we can get better deals on rental cars.  Food (groceries and restaurants)on the Dutch side of Saint Martin is the least expensive we have seen in the carribean, the French side is pricier.  Aruba, St Thomas, Grand Cayman and Saint Kitts also cost more for food. 

Another point to consider, on some islands you have to drive on the left which in our case meant we both must paying attention!!! Of the islands I am discussing this applies to St Thomas, Grand Cayman and St Kitts and I believe St John too.


----------



## tlmeyer (Jan 28, 2010)

Beaches...  an observation.

Not having been to the Carribbean yet, let me give the impression I"m getting from reading many different descriptions of the beaches there.  

A number of readings describe most islands as having many, many beaches.  From pictures I've seen and other info I've gathered, it appears most beaches are quite small / short.  Not many beaches are very long.  Is this true?


----------



## brother coony (Jan 28, 2010)

If St Martin is your lean,Then I think Oyster Bay resort is a good fit,it has a beautifull, Big white sand beach,(Dawn Beach)  and BOBOS a caribbean resturant has good food not great but good, reasonable price and they have entertainment almost every nite and happy hour every day where every thing food ,drinks, are half price, Bobo the owner is a recording artiest,
DR. is not in the caribbean it is in Central America and the ocean is the Pacafic ocean and not as warm and calm as the caribbean Problem is I think Oyster Bay trades thru 11,but they might be duel afil. Oyster bay has nice ocean front unites on the Marina side,


----------



## tlmeyer (Jan 28, 2010)

You're right.  Oyster Bay is not on the RCI list.  Bummer.


----------



## scotlass (Jan 28, 2010)

normab said:


> Another point to consider, on some islands you have to drive on the left which in our case meant we both must paying attention!!! Of the islands I am discussing this applies to St Thomas, Grand Cayman and St Kitts and I believe St John too.



Add Barbados to the list of places where you drive on the left.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm partial to Aruba- it's my favorite. One of the reasons I love it there is because of the ocean breeze- it is not "windy" in the sense that the sand is blowing about, but just so that you have a cooling ocean breeze so you don't feel like you are roasting on the beach. The weather is virtually always nice there. Generally a "rainy" day is 10 or 20 minutes of rain (which may be heavy) followed immediately by beautiful weather.

There are many restaurants in all price ranges, with some really excellent moderately priced places. And there are some of the nicest beaches in the Caribbean there.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jan 28, 2010)

St. Maarten sounds like a good fit for you but you really need to rent a car to fully appreciate the island. None of the RCI resorts are on a "great" beach and walkable to everything but there are several that are on a beach; Pelican, La Vista resorts, Atrium, Flamingo Beach and Royal Palm Beach are all in the same general area and walkable to restaurants and shops; Royal Islander Cub La Plage is in Maho where there is a shopping area and restaurants in walking distance. I'm not familiar with all of the RCI resorts but none of the others that I know are within walking distance of much of anything. 
There are many great beaches in St. Maarten; we usually visit a different one every day when we're there. Just don't leave anything in your car!


----------



## JMSH (Jan 29, 2010)

tlmeyer said:


> Beaches...  an observation.
> 
> Not having been to the Carribbean yet, let me give the impression I"m getting from reading many different descriptions of the beaches there.
> 
> A number of readings describe most islands as having many, many beaches.  From pictures I've seen and other info I've gathered, it appears most beaches are quite small / short.  Not many beaches are very long.  Is this true?



Aruba has two very nice long beaches (Palm/Eagle) that both have nice time share properties on them...it is not that windy. St.Martin has my favorite beach in Orient Beach. It has everything on it that you could want....remember Orient Beach is on the French side ALL timeshare locations are on the Dutch side....you will definetly need to rent a car.


----------



## Krteczech (Jan 29, 2010)

*St Martin/St Maarten*

After many trips to Mexico, and also visiting Jamaica and Dominican Rep., we visited St Maarten four year ago for the first time. Have been back every year and now extending the stay... There is so much to do there. The main atraction for us is the two cultures/multi national demograpny and challenging topography. You will need a car to enjoy it, over 30 beaches to choose from, hundreds of restaurants, supermarkets stocked with items from all around the world. I own at Towers at Mullet Bay, my suggestion for your first visit is to exchange to Royal Islander in Maho. Sun Country flights end in late March, it will take you probably around 10 hrs to get there on one stop flight.


----------

